# Shrimp meet tomorrow



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, was wondering what time the shrimp meeet is tomorrow and if I could get an invite? I don't mind standing 

Oh and does anyone have any snails that eats hydrass they can trade or sell ??


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have spixi snails.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I have spixi snails.


matti2uude , if the spixi snails eat hydra i would like to buy a few from u or where can i buy them 
thank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's at 7:00 pm. Send Randy a PM.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Wish i could go all, have fun, maybe next one i will make the drive!!!


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

I wish we had something like this in the other side of the country.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so, how did this meet go? im curious as to what was discussed and who brought what for show&tell?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> so, how did this meet go? im curious as to what was discussed and who brought what for show&tell?


We had a very good discussion on the topic of summer temperature and shrimps, it's too much to list in a post the best way to know is to attend the meetings. The group is at the capacity of the venue and for a good discussion so we are only accepting new members on a case by case basis. If anyone is still interested at joining please pm me with a short introduction of your shrimp/aquarium experience and I'll forward the group for a vote. I can't guarantee everyone will be accepted so please understand. The regular monthly meeting in august has been replaced with a members' BBQ so new members' first meeting will be in September.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> We had a very good discussion on the topic of summer temperature and shrimps, it's too much to list in a post the best way to know is to attend the meetings. The group is at the capacity of the venue and for a good discussion so we are only accepting new members on a case by case basis. If anyone is still interested at joining please pm me with a short introduction of your shrimp/aquarium experience and I'll forward the group for a vote. I can't guarantee everyone will be accepted so please understand. The regular monthly meeting in august has been replaced with a members' BBQ so new members' first meeting will be in September.


well, i hope to be able to attend one day.


----------

